# Sexy Anko



## ak46 (Sep 7, 2006)

I omited her pony tail because it didn't look real on her


----------



## FFz (Sep 7, 2006)

i want me one of those!


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh how I love me some Anko. More please.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice concept of the drawing. I like the way you coloured it and the way she stands up. Her breasts are a _little _too big xD

It's still great though.


----------



## Shi_San (Sep 7, 2006)

The shape of the nose and lips is a bit strange , and the top of the breasts is a bit too large . Tough , that's a nice work !


----------



## Mojim (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow her boobs look amazing  
Good job on the coloring .Anko looks really smexy


----------



## Lainchan (Sep 7, 2006)

This is really good. I like how youve kept the drawing quite close to the anime style but coloured her in  a sort of realistic way. Nice clean lineart too. Good job^^


----------



## KenshinBlade (Sep 7, 2006)

that so good anko is very hot


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW sexy indeed, Anko is hot in every way... But ak46, next time make it bit more undressed


----------



## Heero (Sep 7, 2006)

great pic, you are drawing like the anime but the coloring looks more life like,Great job


----------



## Rikudou Sennin (Sep 7, 2006)

'Sexy Anko' is kind of redundant. Anko is sexy by definition!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 7, 2006)

wow.
what program did you use to make this?
it looks amazing.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Sep 7, 2006)

Really good!!!


----------



## Kayo (Sep 7, 2006)

Very well done


----------



## Plasma-Stinger (Sep 7, 2006)

Great picture.
Breast looks displaced somehow, though.


----------



## Caile (Sep 7, 2006)

There's something wrong with her breasts. Like said above. She doesn't Look Super Smexy, Still smexy cause she's Anko. Nice pose though. The winking is great. ;D


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 7, 2006)

awesome XD 
i love the realistic feel to it


----------



## ak46 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

Actually her breast are pretty accurate because I've draw and color them using Monica Belluci breast as model the only thing that I think makes it a little weird is her waist which are thiner then normal human with these breast size  But the Anko picture from the databook has a really thin waist and an even bigger breast. Her nose is actually draw like the manga so I had a pretty hard time coloring it realistically.


----------



## az0r (Sep 8, 2006)

thats looks aweseom great work!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 8, 2006)

yess, that is anko, boobs are just  i like it. keep it up.


----------



## UchihaMatt (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice coloring =3


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 8, 2006)

[whistles] Anko my oh my!


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow that looks amazing, however the boobs are a little too big but other than that good job


----------



## kire (Sep 8, 2006)

I think the body is perfect!! but the arms seem a bit uneven..but still the coloring and everything is great!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 9, 2006)

Umm... Words cannot describe my satisfaction... and other reactions... to that pic.

Very nice job with it.


----------



## iander (Sep 9, 2006)

nice job with smexy Anko


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 9, 2006)

Smexy.
Very smexy.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 9, 2006)

OMFG!!!:amazed 
she is hawt!!!!! 

very very very nice job


next time, make teh fishnet see thru


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW! you did an amazing job  keep up the great work


----------



## Bresakar (Sep 9, 2006)

MORE PLEASE! BUT NEXT TIME KEEP HER PONY TAIL! IT'S JUST ANKO AND SHE IS HOT, +reps for you


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 9, 2006)

Gahhhh.... (massive drooling)... I gottsa get me some of that!!!!


----------



## heyhey (Sep 9, 2006)

i bow down to you


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 10, 2006)

wow really nice pixxxx


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 11, 2006)

This is great!I really like your cg-ing skillz.
Tip: try to make her fingers thinner.


----------



## Mishin (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW 
personally I think you've done an amazing job on this. Anko just to happens to be one of my favorite characters from the series :]


----------



## Snufkin (Sep 11, 2006)

its not that her breasts are too big, its just theyre in the wrong positioning, it looks as if she lying down, cos when a women (real breasts not fake) lies down, her breasts flatten and sorta 'slide' down her side, but if she was wearing something supporting (like anko is) the would be closer to the middle, and have more cleavage, but very smexy anyway ^^


----------



## ak46 (Sep 11, 2006)

Foxen said:
			
		

> its not that her breasts are too big, its just theyre in the wrong positioning, it looks as if she lying down, cos when a women (real breasts not fake) lies down, her breasts flatten and sorta 'slide' down her side, but if she was wearing something supporting (like anko is) the would be closer to the middle, and have more cleavage, but very smexy anyway ^^




I think that you're right but look here: 

Anko from data book


look in the data book her breast are even bigger and it look like there sliding on the side . Anyway don't know if I explain it correctly


----------



## Serph (Sep 11, 2006)

Really smexy, reps


----------



## bested (Sep 11, 2006)

lol...
I wanna put that in my ninja shop!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 11, 2006)

its great.


----------



## MiNaC (Sep 12, 2006)

Great artistic talents! s


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2006)

That's terrific.   I can't get enough Anko, probably because Kishimoto never puts her in the manga anymore.  Seriously, it's been years.


----------



## edisonu (Sep 12, 2006)

The eyes & the nose kinda' reminds me of Nico Robin. But otherwise, good job man.


----------



## insatiable (Sep 12, 2006)

*nose bleeds*


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, i hope this dude knows the risk he just took. a 2 week ban for a porno link.


----------



## ak46 (Sep 12, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> wow, i hope this dude knows the risk he just took. a 2 week ban for a porno link.



I think it's not porn just pair of breasts  I seen worst here I think. Anyway I'm taking it off if it's offending someone.


----------



## ableach (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn thats hot!!


----------



## Suzie (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesomeness ...............


----------



## BUBU!!! (Sep 12, 2006)

ak46 said:
			
		

> I omited her pony tail because it didn't look real on her


hotttt need more piccs


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 12, 2006)

actually dude, the rules say any boobs or genitilia is porn, so take it off before u get banned.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm missing the coat! Coat makes Anko even sexier!


----------



## ak46 (Sep 12, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> actually dude, the rules say any boobs or genitilia is porn, so take it off before u get banned.



Yea my bad I actually deleted Monica links since your first post anyway.


----------



## ableach (Sep 12, 2006)

thats not showing her boobs!  dont take it off!  its too sexy.  its right on the borderline.  I say keep it up.


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 12, 2006)

wow! o.o
very nice, very nice indeed.
amazing work, keep it up 
and she does look very sexy in that pic


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 12, 2006)

good, u wouldn't want to get in trouble this early on NF


----------



## Roy (Sep 12, 2006)

very hot


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 12, 2006)

thats hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bested (Sep 12, 2006)

I seriously wish I knew how to do that...
all I know is freehand drawing... and the lines come out all wobbly and out of proportion, especially the face... boobs are easy though ~_~ lol


----------



## killerboywood (Sep 12, 2006)

HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Blood Raven (Sep 13, 2006)

Why some say her breasts are too big? This is Anko we are talking about and her breasts are meant to be big  Tsunade would not be the same if she was flat chested  . Anyway, really nice picture! I seriously need to see more.


----------



## Rinali (Sep 13, 2006)

whoa, the colouring is brilliant


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 13, 2006)

Kool. Looks very realistic. Nice job!


----------



## heyhey (Sep 13, 2006)

hmmm this thread has grown. I hope he makes a second one =D.


----------



## ak46 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea I can do another one but who do you guys want me do next? Any suggestions?


----------



## Masahiro_Kurokawa (Sep 14, 2006)

nice i like it, the facial features need a bit of work, kinda looks like shes puting to much efort into the wink, like shes got something in her eye lol, STILL! vary nice ^_^


----------



## crumbofkonoha (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks good, but it looks a little more like Shizune than Anko. I think it's just the lack of ponytail, and the fact that those two characters look similar anyway.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 14, 2006)

Im greatly fascinated of the shading on her stomach 

Makes me want to poke it real badly xD

The rest is good too, but her boobs are a bit too big O.o


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2006)

Fucking top notch, wow omg!! yesssssss
Just not sure about the winking eye....
all so great, would love to see more.....


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow!You did an awsome job really!This is amazing!She looks great!It looks just like her!Only she's missing her pony tail.But she still looks great so realistic!Anyways keep up the good work!


----------



## LieToMe (Oct 10, 2006)

Meesa lookin and meesa likin


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't understand why Anko would wear fish net on her body.  Wouldn't her nipple and stuff shows?

She's like the sex doll for the show


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 11, 2006)

Do Asuma's girlfriend, can't think of her name atm.


----------



## sj2k (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice, I think the breast size is fine, If I remember correctly, aren't they bigger?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

boobies!!!! ME LIKE!!!!!!TOTALLY HOT


----------

